
Show HN: S3patch – update files on S3 by patching them, not replacing them - cldellow
https://s3patch.com/
======
cldellow
I was travelling this past summer and enormously frustrated by the crappy DSL
in the place I was renting.

I was doing a lot of work with AWS Lambda, which meant uploading big zip/JAR
files to S3 semi-regularly. Each upload destroyed the place's upload
bandwidth, rendering it unusable even for browsing.

This could be solved by using AWS Lambda Layers, or running my build process
inside of AWS itself, but I'm stubborn and didn't want to change my process.
:) So I whipped up a little tool that uses xdelta3 to send patches, which get
reconstituted on the other end.

I've been using it for a while and love it, so I figured I'd polish it up and
see if it's useful for anyone else. Happy to answer any questions about it,
too!

